# Slide Won't Go Out



## SharonAG

We have a 30 Rls and just wanted to know if anyone else has had the problem with the slide not going out? I hit the button to put slide out and all it does is clicks. Had camper back for service the first week of having camper, because of this problem. Brought it home that nite, and could put it out!!! They said that it always happens with Keystone products. We had a Sprinter before and never had this problem. I guess it goes off track or something when you bring it in. I only let it click twice when it is brought in. We are taking it back again, but can't get in til after Labor day weekend. Just wanted to see if anyone else has the same problem. Let me know. Thanks
Sharon


----------



## CamperAndy

It could be sticking some in the seals. Try giving it a push when you try the motor. I know this is not how it is designed to work but at least you can use it until the dealer can fix it.


----------



## camping479

If it is the seals, try putting some slideout sealant/lubricant on them. That will help reduce any friction.

Mike


----------



## proffsionl

On our 30RLS, we just noticed that shortly after getting the unit, the slideout got a bit noisy (like a vibration). We took it into the dealer who looked it over, greased the mechanism, and said that they could not find what was causing it. However, they said that it was not affecting the operation of the slide, so just use it and let them know if this changes.

So far, it has worked fine. If it is clicking, I would think that it is either the seal sticking (as stated above) or may just be binding somewhere. Either way, sounds like another trip to the dealer is in store.

Let us know what happens on this (for the rest of us 30RLS owners).


----------



## RCColby

Just had problems with mine coming in. It would come an inch or two then just grind like gears slipping. Back out and try again and same thing. Finally had to pull it while pushing switch and got it "over the hump" and it then continued the rest of the way. I have it in to dealer now, they said it was probably a bad gear.
Bob


----------



## kk5fe

SharonAG,

We had that exact same problem with our 30rls two days after picking it up. I wrote about it here. At first I thought it was some kind of an adjustment and called my dealer. If its what my problem was, you can do this to see if it works. Get under the trailer just behind the back steps and look for an access door cut into the bottom covering. Open that up and you will see the back of the motor that runs the slide out with a nut on the back. You can put a rachet and manualy turn it a couple of times just to get it started, then try the switch. If it runs out, then it may be the shaft that turns the gears. My dealer thought it was just an adjustment because it seemed to jam when the slide was brought in, but it turned out that he had to replace the entire motor and shaft assembly. After it was replaced, it has worked great! Dont let them tell you that its normal....

Anyway, you should be able to get it to run it out if your looking to use the trailer before you can bring it back to the dealer by doing the above. Kind of a pain, but at least you can camp!

If you need more info, just let me know......


----------



## our2girls

Our 25 RSS suffered the same fate this weekend...DEAD SLIDE!!!

After packing for our trip, I acuated the rocker switch to bring slide in and 1/2 way, it racheted and DIED (this is at 10:45 PM). By 1:54 AM, after I called my boss to tell him I need a personal day to get this thing fixed, I had enough.

We drove out to the General RV in Grand Rapids, and they took us in as soon as we arrived. The prognosis.... needs new parts ordered, can't fix it now, slide it manually (which I did the night before).

I talked up a few folks at the campground, who had or had friends who had similiar problems with Keystone products slide outs (Manufactured by Lippert). Seems like this is a problem to me!!! Our slide has been actuated approx. 20-25 since purchase....is this their idea of a life cycle?!!!

I am in the auto industry, it is imperative that validation is complete and satisfactory........ as an Engineer, I am held ACCOUNTABLE.Or the end result is a upset customer... LIKE I AM NOW.

Mike


----------



## rdowns

My slide has been activated more times than I could possible count , I do have a terrible fear of it just not working however. Slide issues are not unheard of in ALL brands. My dealer told me they see few problems with them as a whole. Please post what your dealer has to say for future reference.


----------



## CamperAndy

My slide has a ton of operations including a few too many when the kids thought it was a ride at Outback Land.

Mike - As an engineer you know there are going to be failures. You just got stuck with one at the wrong place and the wrong time. So far on the site we have had 4 or 5 issues with the slide. There does not seem to be a consistent failure. One was a loose wire, one was a failed screw on the motor support bracket and one was the hard wear was not tighten up on installation. All of these are Keystone issues but it is had to say that there is an epidemic of faults. BTW what part actually failed dealers have been known to do troubleshooting be replacement.

Good luck getting satisfaction but relax as it will not make anything get fixed quicker by being upset.


----------



## SharonAG

Thanks for all your help and comments. Just spoke with a friend that has a 5th wheel (05) and his is in the shop with the same problem. We bought ours at the same dealer!! He needs his this weekend, but we aren't going out til the long weekend. Of course we can climb under and do what kk5fe said, but I didn't pay for that!!! So hope that both of us make out okay. Will let ya know what happens!! Thanks sunny


----------

